# Jobs in NGO- Johannesburg



## Mimik (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi

I will be moving to Jnb, and have not yet secured a job. Would anyone be able to sign post me any websites or agencies that would be of use. Have always worked with NGO....

Thanks so much

Mi


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Mimik said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be moving to Jnb, and have not yet secured a job. Would anyone be able to sign post me any websites or agencies that would be of use. Have always worked with NGO....
> 
> ...


What sort of work? Social work , nursing, teaching ?

Are you allowed to work in SA?


----------



## Mimik (Aug 15, 2011)

hi Johanna 

project management/co=ordinator/worker in substance misuse, mental health, young people, domestic violence, equality......

I am awaiting my permanent residence permit(which will give me dual nationality)

thanks


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Mimik said:


> hi Johanna
> 
> project management/co=ordinator/worker in substance misuse, mental health, young people, domestic violence, equality......
> 
> ...


Hi I hope the following helps:

Find Jobs in NGO and Non-Profit Associations in South Africa | Jobs.co.za - South Africa's Job Portal | Browse Jobs by Industry in SA


----------



## Mimik (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks


----------



## mohana.dam (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey guys!

Just saw ur posts. Wanted to add that I too am shifting to joh. My husband's goin there on work permit. I have applied for dependent from India. I went mad searching for vacancies in NGOs. Nothing except one of two were important info. Please help. However, I have no experience in NGO work, but have in journalism where I used to work with NGOs on social issues. Please suggest how to go about it. Also do i need a work permit before i apply??? but they wnt issue one unless i have a job. catch 22 situation. !!!!


----------

